# From Colorado...



## Shoreline Group (Jan 13, 2004)

GREAT FORUM, GREAT STUFF!

I just joined up - been pokin' around and kudos to all of you for some great info and funny posts too. 

I am originally from Cape May County NJ - living in Colorado at the moment but I come back often because of family and I run a biz with a buddy in Philly and South Jersey. I just launched a site called the Timberline Group ( www.timberlinegroup.com ) and a sub group called the Shoreline Group ( www.timberlinegroup.com/shoreline ) both are geared towards outdoor sports - hunting, fishing and offroading. I hope you guys can pop in and check them out - feel free to post, promote this forum, your business or just say HI! We'd love to have you. 

I do have a question. I know its cold as hell ( or it has been lately ) - is it worth my time and the frostbite to do any surf fishing around the Wildwood/Cape May Area this time of year? I will be in town a few days the very end of January. Whats biting?

Again - great stuff here, thank you for reading my post - have a GREAT DAY!

-max


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Welcome*

Check out the other Jersey Boards for recent reports @ stripersonline.com and bassbarn.com. Again welcome aboard!


----------



## Shoreline Group (Jan 13, 2004)

*Thank you!*

Excellent info - who cares if its cold - Im gonna do some fishin! ;-) THANK YOU!

-max


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Hey Shoreline,

If you go fishing you may not catch anything, if you stay home, you definiteley won't catch anything so as long as you can stand the cold its probably a push, might as well go for it!

Good luck, let us know how you do.


----------



## Shoreline Group (Jan 13, 2004)

*Totally agree!*

Amen brutha! I'll be out there for sure. Im only in NJ for 4 days so even if I have to "power fish" a few hours I will! 

I'll letcha know how I do, that is if my fingers dont fall off from frostbite. 

 

Thanks for the encouragement! Have a goodie!

GO BIRDS! 




-max


----------

